# No oil at Wally World



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have had that problem so I started getting oil from Amazon. Even if it costs a couple of bucks more, the filter is cheaper and I save a trip.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

At my Walmart it's Motorcraft Synthetic blend that has run out.  An at least on this product, Walmart is cheaper than amazon.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, this is the dilemma... more and more you often strike out when you look for what was a commonly available product at retail. See also my thread about Lowes in the general forum. I have had to buy oil online for my Corvette since none of the retailers ever carried the newish 0W-40 ESP DEXOS oil (retailers have had the Euro spec 0W-40 which is different and not approved), but now when you can't even get garden variety 5W-30, sheesh. I am so tired of wasting gas and time at retail. And they wonder why Amazon is taking over the world. 



Old Thomas said:


> I have had that problem so I started getting oil from Amazon. Even if it costs a couple of bucks more, the filter is cheaper and I save a trip.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In a similar vein, there is a nationwide shortage of paint. To most, this is a minor inconvenience, but, for me, a painter of 43 years, it is becoming worrisome. No ceiling paint, no flat white paint at my local Sherwin-Williams store. They are low on certain bases so you have to be doubly certain that you can get certain colors to paint a house! I just had to wait a week to get paint for 24 shutters.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

walmart is going downhill.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Walamrt is only a minor representation of what is going on and coming. This is part of global crisis and, we see only small facets of it, in our shopping habits. This is why I buy whatever I can right now and shelf it. No need to blame Walmart going downhill. Everything is going downhill. Just wait till winter.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

perhaps. menards is on top of their game, at least at my store.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with ukrkoz we are just seeing the beginning of bad conditions to come. Not trying to be gloom and doom but the free money will dry up and it will take years to rebuilt the businesses that don't survive.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

XSleeper said:


> At my Walmart it's Motorcraft Synthetic blend that has run out.  An at least on this product, Walmart is cheaper than amazon.


No arguing that Walmart is cheaper. They are not a lot cheaper. If I go to Walmart and they are out, I have to pay more elsewhere and I made an unnecessary trip. I used $2 in gas and killed an hour finding out that Walmart doesn’t have it. Not any more, Amazon bring it to my door. I don’t like Amazon but I don’t like a lot of businesses that I patronize. I dislike airlines, banks, cell providers, car dealers and cable tv companies but I am a buyer. Walmart used to be the enemy. When they wanted to build a superstore here, the townspeople and local government put every obstacle they had in Walmart’s path. The day Walmart opened its doors the parking lot was full and has been that way since. A few local businesses that were more expensive, had smaller selections and only hired a few kids for minimum wage closed their doors. Walmart hired over 200 locals for more than minimum wage, has lower prices, has larger selections and donates to every local cause. And they contribute plenty in property taxes and sales tax collections. I think it is a plus.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The auto parts stores are just ridiculous. A jug of name brand synth oil that you can get at WalMart for $22 is like $36-$38. Yes, sometimes they have an oil change special where you get a free or discount filter. Sometimes. But it's really hard to justify going there for consumables like oil unless you are just desperate.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I used to buy parts for my classic car restorations at the local Carquest. The owner enjoyed the challenge. He got cancer and sold out. Now the new owners and the other auto parts stores in town don’t understand old cars and don’t want to waste their time. I spent an hour trying to convince a parts kid that cars used to have floor mounted dimmer switches. I look up parts on Amazon and usually I find them except for some obscure rare parts that I get from brand specific classic parts vendors. I wanted to shop locally but they pushed me away. I called a few days ago for an oil filter for my skid steer loader. They had one and it was $10.75. Amazon brought it (Wix, they make Carquest, same filter) to my door for $8. And I avoided the parts kid. Now I can afford the Amazon jug of oil that Walmart used to have $2 cheaper till they ran out.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> The auto parts stores are just ridiculous. A jug of name brand synth oil that you can get at WalMart for $22 is like $36-$38. Yes, sometimes they have an oil change special where you get a free or discount filter. Sometimes. But it's really hard to justify going there for consumables like oil unless you are just desperate.


The problem is the filter selection at WalMart. If you have an uncommon filter or WalMart doesn't have the type you want, what good is the cheap oil if you can't get your filter there? Most people don't want to schlep around to multiple stores.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, I started ordering from Walmart more and more online. Same free delivery and prices are lower than Bezos's outfit. He's rich enough. I can get pretty much same products as Amazon.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

No shortage of oil at my local Walmart. I picked up a couple 5 Qt. jugs today, full synthetic, for $32 total. Never had any problems finding the oil filters for any of my vehicles, but all my vehicles are fairly common, I suppose. Th only filter they never had was the air filter for my Metro, but it went to the scrap yard today, so I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------

